# Trade rumour?



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Apparently there's a rumour floating about (without much credibility mind you), and it goes as follows....

Toronto sends....

Andrea Bargnani
Jason Kapono
Joey Graham
Jamario Moon
2009 2nd round pick

Golden State sends...

Corey Maggette
Brandon Wright
Marco Belinelli
Richard Hendrix


Thoughts?


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

PG - Calderon/Ukic/Solomon
SG - Parker/Belinelli/Adams
SF - Maggette
PF - Bosh/Humphries/Wright/Hendrix
C - O'Neal/Voskuhl/Jawai

All of a sudden we're paper-thin at the wing spots. I'd only do it if we keep one of Kapono/Graham/Moon or can at least replace one of those 3 with Jawai/Hump/Ukic/Solomon


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

my mouth is watering, i wish


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

Ras said:


> Toronto sends....
> 
> Andrea Bargnani
> Jason Kapono
> ...


I like this deal if we could keep Moon - i think he still can contribute a lot of hustle off the bench. I know there is speculation about BC not doing a trade until after the Dec 15 deadline for trades involving players that signed new deals in the off-season... I just don't think its Maggette he's after (although I hope it is!) 

Where did you hear the rumor?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That's a pretty bad deal. Maggette is a selfish player and not worth giving up all that to get.

Wright is intriguing but I don't know how he'll develop in TO with our front court loaded.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

can we bring Vince back?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I would do the deal. Brandon Wright is better than Bargs, and Maggette is better that Kapano/Graham/Moon. Belinelli is a prospect in the mold of a Kapono anyways. We get the better overall talent, and lose a big of depth.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I was looking at GS with Wright and Randolph and Belinelli as potential targets in a Bargnani trade. PHI could use a shooter. CHI seems tired of Tyrus. And POR has the most nice young pieces.

I could see MLSE wanting to trade for the Lafrentz contract which is insured and expires at seasons end.

GS is loaded at the wings and I can't see them wanting Kap, Graham, and Moon. They likely release one or two of them.

Maggette is guy I may have liked before but the way GS is sick of him so quickly is troubling. Still, on our team a wing who looks for his own stats by getting to the FT line is not the worst thing. Big contract to take on though. Dont see BC doing that. Jay would just have to control his minutes.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The only positive I can see is that Maggette would be playing with a good point guard, something he did not have in Golden State to start the year....maybe that would take some of his selfishness away and turn him into a better team player. With him chucking it up all the time and not getting CB4 and JO the ball at all could be cause for doom.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i actually like this trade. we give them a bunch of underachievers for better talent. doesn't get much better than that. i would like the fourth player to be randalph, who i feel has a lot of potential. it's a good enough deal as it is though. this team needs someone like maggette really bad. not sure why golden state would trade for a bunch of wings again but whatever floats their boat.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

quite a pickle colangelo's in right now. can he really improve the team via trade before first committing long-term to a head coach? for example, trading bargnani might make sense... but only with certain coaches. maybe our next coach would be a better fit for bargnani's development... or maybe he wouldn't. and who would we be getting in return? maybe it's someone who fits with triano's philosophy- but not necessarily the philosophy of triano's replacement next summer. so do you make that trade today? 

i think this is the major problem that comes with an interim coach- he hamstrings the GM's ability to make moves.

peace


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Raptor said:


> can we bring Vince back?


+1


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

its better than Marion Idea


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

i don't know why Colangelo is still sitting on his ***, and not making a deal


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^he said the emergence of joey graham is the reason why we dont need to make a trade and that big jake solves our problems at the big spot.. another cheerleader that we need to help us through rough patches.. in BC I trust..


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

LOL, cheerleader. He always does this ****. Last year he traded for Brezec just so Bargnani has someone to talk to.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

More trade rumor coming from Golden State. Apparantly Stephen Jackson is asking for a trade as well, he is another player that can help the Raptors.

Bargnani + Anthony Parker + 2nd rounder for

Stephen Jackson + Randolph or Beneilli?


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> More trade rumor coming from Golden State. Apparantly Stephen Jackson is asking for a trade as well, he is another player that can help the Raptors.
> 
> Bargnani + Anthony Parker + 2nd rounder for
> 
> Stephen Jackson + Randolph or Beneilli?


i'd do that, i'd take Jackson and Belinelli though


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> More trade rumor coming from Golden State. Apparantly Stephen Jackson is asking for a trade as well, he is another player that can help the Raptors.
> 
> Bargnani + Anthony Parker + 2nd rounder for
> 
> Stephen Jackson + Randolph or Beneilli?


i cant even say how much that will help us right now.. hopefully BC will give us a late christmas gift..


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Jackson would be an upgrade....not sure he is a defensive stopper, but he has great size at the 2 and can put 20 up every night.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

2008-09 Statistics
PPG
18.6
RPG
4.40 
APG
6.0

Those are Jackson's numbers for the year, all round player something that i think we can use


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I LOVE S-Jax, I would do a trade for him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I think they could really use a guy with some real mental toughness, and he would really bring that. I think we'd have to give up more then that though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I always felt that sJax was a cancer and none existant on D but he has really turned around in Golden State as soon as he got there. He was the heart and soul of the team and played great.. if he can play that way here I am all for it. This team needs an electric shock to shake them a little bit back.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

S-Jax is a chucker not need here, doesen't address a need


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> S-Jax is a chucker not need here, doesen't address a need


Are you serious? Our biggest need is SG/SF, he more than addresses that, I don't see anyone better than him on the market. And hes relatively cheap at around 8mil.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

As for the "rumor" I don't do the deal because Maggette is often injured and it leaves thin at the 3 spot when Maggettte takes one of his many trips to the IL.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

My only concern with SJax is that those numbers come in a GS system where he can dominate the ball and do whatever he likes. How much can we really get from him in our system.

So much of a players success is on the system and his fit with the team. But he is still an upgrade on Parker offensively. And Randolphs upside is huge if he has the right mentality to learn from Bosh and JO. Bargs mental state is his biggest negative to me.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

a_i_4_life said:


> 2008-09 Statistics
> PPG
> 18.6
> RPG
> ...


Have you seen his shooting percentages? He shoots 37% from the field and 27% from three. That's horrendous.



Mr_B said:


> S-Jax is a chucker not need here, doesen't address a need


Agreed, though i'm not a Raptor fan.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

who cares about shooting percentages, they are overrated, the reason why jackson's percentages are terrible is because no one on that team can make shots either way, so he takes it upon himself to do so. And his also been injured this season.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

a_i_4_life said:


> who cares about shooting percentages, they are overrated, the reason why jackson's percentages are terrible is because no one on that team can make shots either way, so he takes it upon himself to do so. And his also been injured this season.


Um, shooting 37% isn't exactly making shots. Shooting percentages are not over rated. They are a great way to see efficiency. If it wasn't a meaningful stat it would not be on the stat sheet in the first place.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

k a tip-in counts as a shot, thats not meaningful at all, steals dont get counted the way they should either, if a guy is dribbling the ball and it hits his foot for example and goes to a player from the other team, that counts as a steal? thats just terrible


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Um, shooting 37% isn't exactly making shots. Shooting percentages are not over rated. They are a great way to see efficiency. If it wasn't a meaningful stat it would not be on the stat sheet in the first place.


People keep telling me its an overrated stat as well and it drives me nuts. It is an important stat, and it is not overrated.


----------

